# Wanting some feedback



## Survivalist (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey everyone. I've made a new site as an online store.. I don't own the domain just yet but i'm in the process as long as i make a a decent site. the site is www.cmdalton225.wix.com/survival-knots i'm needing some critiques but be nice about it. i don't care for the negativity but i would like constructive criticism . check it and share back what you think i need to change and/or keep and what i should add.. please be truthful but not cruel.


----------

